# Wiring question, installing MS1 v3.57 (MSnS-e) on mk2 8vt



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

I picked up an MS1 v3.57 board and 8' flying lead harness from DIY a while back and putting it on my 8vt this weekend. 
1.8l RD block, G60 (PG) Head, ATP exhaust mani, Garrett T3 60trim, *stock ignition module, distributor, ignition coil.* 

I understand I have to do a few mods inside the case as noted here: 
http://www.diyautotune.com/tech_articles/how_to_megasquirt_your_water_cooled_vw.htm 
or here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ng-Megasquirt-V3.57-for-VW-Hall-Effect-Sensor 

In the past I used a patatron v2.2 setup, can i still use basically the same wiring diagram? 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v122/L33t_A2_Jetta/45190e35.jpg


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't use the v2.2 Patatron wiring. Go to www.msextra.com and use the wiring diagram in the documentation/manuals link.


----------

